# New Canopy Orchidarium pics



## ChrisFL (Jan 21, 2015)

Orchids:

Bulbophyllum	sp.	SECTION Stenochilus Papua
Bulbophyllum	fraudulentum	
Bulbophyllum	fritillariiflorum	
Bulbophyllum	trachyanthum	
Bulbophyllum	(Hapalochilus)	aristilabre	(known in the US as nitidum)
Bulbophyllum	concophyllum	Wummers
Bulbophyllum	sp.	SECTION Pahudia 
Bulbophyllum	(Hapalochilus)	alkmaarense	
Bulbophyllum	contortisepalum	yellow
Bulbophyllum	restrepia	
Bulbophyllum	longisepalum	
Bulbophyllum	denissii	'Lil' CBR/AOS
Bulbophyllum	tixierii	
Bulbophyllum	denophyllum	
Bulbophyllum	(Hapalochilus)	dolichoglottis 
Bulbophyllum	contortisepalum	red
Bulbophyllum	bandischii	
Bulbophyllum	callichroma	

Diplocaulobium	regale	
Diplocaulobium	tentaculatum	

Dendrobium	laevifolium


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice but...I thought there was a snake. Oh, I see him! 
When I tried one I steamed and broiled my plants to death. You have opening in the top right?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 21, 2015)

Haha that's coooollll.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 21, 2015)

_Welcome to the jungle..._

What sna... Oh, I see it too. It looks like a gorgeous snake. :smitten:

And a Dendrobium laevifolium too. I have one but we'll see if I'll manage to grow it or not.

Awesome Orchidarium. :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 21, 2015)

Is that a Mist King system?
Very nice 'cloud' forest


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice environment!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome set up!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 21, 2015)

You're very own jungle in a box, wow that's so cool!


----------



## abax (Jan 21, 2015)

Great looking set-up Chris. It looks quite natural and the
plants and the snake look very much at home.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 22, 2015)

Do you not ever worry the snake will slither over the plants and samage them? I bet she likes her jungle and isn't too worried about the plants. Lol just a thought 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow!... Nice set up!


----------

